# Can I run multiple Tanks off one Ehiem?



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

I've got a #2028 and was thinking I could use this
for a Couple of Tanks for Filtration... 10, 20, and 30gal..
If so, how would I set this up. Would I tee off somewhere and inputs, returns etc.??? 
I also am planning on Running a Pressurized Co2 setup
with this.. Would I need Reactors for these tanks
or ??
Any Diagrams , Suggestions???????

Thank YOU!!!!!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

markstr said:


> I've got a #2028 and was thinking I could use this
> for a Couple of Tanks for Filtration... 10, 20, and 30gal..
> If so, how would I set this up. Would I tee off somewhere and inputs, returns etc.???
> I also am planning on Running a Pressurized Co2 setup
> ...


 About the only way I could think of it working would be to have the tanks cascade from one to another to another. Have the intake in the bottom tank and the outlet on the top tank. Don't know if head pressure would be too much, though.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

You really can't do it with T's in the lines. You'll never be able to stablize the intake/output flow rates to all the tanks, and over time you'd eventually have an overflow situation develop.

Ideally you'd have all the tanks drilled and fitted with overflows feeding a sump. Then you have the filter pulling water from the sump and returning it to each tank through a valved manifold so you can adjust the return rate to each tank. So long as the sump has enough capacity to hold the maximum drainage from all the tanks you wouldn't have to worry about power failures or the like flooding your home.

Another way to do it would be to have leveling syphons between the tanks with the filter drawing water from the tank on one end and returning it to the tank on the opposite end. The problem with this method is that the tanks need to be right next to each other, and if the syphon between tanks breaks you'll overflow.


----------

